# Can I renew my U.S. Passport while living in the Philippines?



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

I suspect that I can, but has anyone done it and can give me an idea of how to go about it?

Thanks
Maxx


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes it can be done. Download the application form online. Fill out and follow the DoS instructions for sending the application and old passport in. Once notified, then you will have to go to the embassy to pay the application fee. It takes about 2-3 weeks to get.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Air 21 service, US Embassy*



Zone199 said:


> I suspect that I can, but has anyone done it and can give me an idea of how to go about it?
> 
> Thanks
> Maxx


I'm getting close myself and it looks like everything can be accomplished with out you even showing up at the US Embassy you can use the Air21 service, for me that would be a cheaper way to go then renting a van.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I still had to pay the application fees at the embassy which didn't make sense at the time, but what does in this country?? Another option is if there is an embassy outreach in your area, you can apply then in person.


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Yes it can be done. Download the application form online. Fill out and follow the DoS instructions for sending the application and old passport in. Once notified, then you will have to go to the embassy to pay the application fee. It takes about 2-3 weeks to get.


Thanks Jon --- that's a big help!

Maxx


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I'm getting close myself and it looks like everything can be accomplished with out you even showing up at the US Embassy you can use the Air21 service, for me that would be a cheaper way to go then renting a van.


OK, now I'm feeling confident that it can be done without too much of a problem. Your reply agrees with Jon. But I guess I don't know what the Air21 service is.

Thanks
Maxx


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

jon1 said:


> I still had to pay the application fees at the embassy which didn't make sense at the time, but what does in this country?? Another option is if there is an embassy outreach in your area, you can apply then in person.


An embassy outreach? I wonder if there is one of those near or in Angeles.

Thanks
Maxx


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I did most of my dealings at the US embassy outreach in Angeles but there are none schedule there now. The Embassy website does not post accurate information concerning their outreach I use the RAO website raonews3 there is a RAO office in Cebu too and other location raonews2
There is a smaller counselor office in Cebu too. I receive my daughter’s passport via 2go shipping company. The Manila Embassy used that shipping company and they maintain a small office in the Manila Embassy.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Air 21*



Zone199 said:


> OK, now I'm feeling confident that it can be done without too much of a problem. Your reply agrees with Jon. But I guess I don't know what the Air21 service is.
> 
> Thanks
> Maxx


Air 21 is a door to door service and they work with the US Embassy, sometimes you will see there commercials on TV, usually with businesses. 

Here's a short cut to their service.

Air21 Delivery Service


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Air 21 is a door to door service and they work with the US Embassy, sometimes you will see there commercials on TV, usually with businesses.
> 
> Here's a short cut to their service.
> 
> Air21 Delivery Service


Thanks again !!
Maxx


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> I did most of my dealings at the US embassy outreach in Angeles but there are none schedule there now. The Embassy website does not post accurate information concerning their outreach I use the RAO website raonews3 there is a RAO office in Cebu too and other location raonews2
> There is a smaller counselor office in Cebu too. I receive my daughter’s passport via 2go shipping company. The Manila Embassy used that shipping company and they maintain a small office in the Manila Embassy.


Ok... Thanks!!
Maxx


----------



## saltydog (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah I just renewed my passport a few months ago, after dealing with pinoy bureaucracy for so long it was refreshing going through the US system. But yeah having to travel to the Embassy and trying to make the cut off time of 10 am was a hassle.


----------

